# Pineapple juice and brazil nuts.



## helen-claire (May 31, 2004)

I'm having another try at a natural FET in about 12 days time after a BFN in December. Obviously desperate for it to work I want to do everything possible. I know pineapple juice and brazil nuts are recommended and did have this on my last attempt. What I'm not sure of is how long should I take this for. As I am dieting I do not want to have this early if it wont help - so when I do I start it - now to help build up the womb or just after transfer? My clinic do not test the thickness of the womb lining or recommend any progesterone etc for after transfer. Is there anything else I can do to help? Of course would stand on my head or anything mad if I thought that would help!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think you might get more answers about the pineapple and brazil nuts if you post in pre treatment, have a look at this thread too,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

It is packed full of info on preparing for tx,

Are you having a natural cycle? Do they time it with your ovulation?

Good luck

Livity K


----------

